# Flash Bracket, Lightsphere? In need of some lighting tips.



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

I posted a thread about lenses to use when shooting a wedding which quickly turned into lighting and speedlight talk so now after doing some googling I am wondering, should I be investing in a flash bracket and TTL cord? Or, many are saying on other forums they have replaced their need for a flash bracket with the Gary Fong lightsphere (keep your booing down to a minimum, I too believe it's a bit much to pay for a piece of plastic) so can anyone tell me how the two products relate and what are their uses? I'm looking into these for a wedding I'm shooting and know just the bare minimum when it comes to speedlights. I would guess having it on a bracket will better direct the light and make the shadows less harsh? Then again, the lightsphere looks like a pretty good diffuser for pesky shadows on a speedlite. I am certainly not going to purchase both so between the two (I have a speedlight and a softbox diffuser I can use the bracket) which is the better choice for overall lighting scenarios indoors? Anyone use the Fong and love it? Or will everyone simply go on to say it is an overpriced piece of tupperware?

(and please do not suggest a DIY for a knock-off Fong because I do not think I could seriously shoot a wedding wielding a plastic bag on top of my speedlight)


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

I would strongly recommend the bracket and cord over using the flash on-camera regardless of the type of diffuser used.  This gallery is an event I shot last fall using a flash-bracket, and TTL cord (and one of the very rare times I've used a speedlight in TTL mode).  It works very well, and also gives you the flexibility to get the flash off-camera and on a far off-axis angle (by hand-holding the speedlight) for MUCH better looking shots.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I would strongly recommend the bracket and cord over using the flash on-camera regardless of the type of diffuser used.  This gallery is an event I shot last fall using a flash-bracket, and TTL cord (and one of the very rare times I've used a speedlight in TTL mode).  It works very well, and also gives you the flexibility to get the flash off-camera and on a far off-axis angle (by hand-holding the speedlight) for MUCH better looking shots.



The images from your gallery look like great flash photos. Thanks! Also, I'm trying to understand TTL, can you not put the flash in manual while on the bracket??


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I would strongly recommend the bracket and cord over using the flash on-camera regardless of the type of diffuser used.  This gallery is an event I shot last fall using a flash-bracket, and TTL cord (and one of the very rare times I've used a speedlight in TTL mode).  It works very well, and also gives you the flexibility to get the flash off-camera and on a far off-axis angle (by hand-holding the speedlight) for MUCH better looking shots.
> ...


Thanks!  Absolutely, however this sort of event work is what TTL is made for; no thinking about the exposure, so you don't have to worry if your camera-to-subject distance changes, you want to use a larger or smaller aperture for a particular DoF, or whatever.  As big a fan as I am of manual flash, I will almost always use TTL for occasions such as this.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

flash bracket and TTL cord. that cord was $100, but I wanted the one that had an AF assist beam. 
I would also look at getting a small softbox for the flash, or a bounce card. 
I use Rogue Flashbenders.


----------



## Virgil (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, if you're gonna shoot weddings you need a flash bracket. When shooting verticals you will see a big difference with shadows.. Stroboframe makes some nice ones. You'll also need an infrared focus assist if your current flash doesnt have one.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

+1 on Stroboframe and Flashbender!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2014)

The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.



95% of the wedding photographers we polled said they used flash brackets.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2014)

You must have polled the same photographers that use a tripod to document a wedding ceremony.


----------



## Designer (Mar 20, 2014)

I would probably just bounce the flash off the ceiling.  If you can visit the venue before the wedding, check out the ceiling.  If it is white and low, then save your money and bounce it.  Also walls.  Also just about anything that is large and white.


----------



## Designer (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.
> ...



One of you needs to go 96% for the win!


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok then here's my next Q, my flash has 3 modes, slave1 slave2 & manual. Can I use a TTL cord with that? My flash is a Neewer TT560.


----------



## Virgil (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.


I shot weddings for many years and i knew lots of wedding pros, and they ALL used a flash bracket.. There is no good reason not to.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2014)

Virgil said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.
> ...



Maybe in film days... not today.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 20, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> Ok then here's my next Q, my flash has 3 modes, slave1 slave2 & manual. Can I use a TTL cord with that? My flash is a Neewer TT560.


you can but it prob isn't ttl compatible


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.



Young people with two to five years of professional-level wedding experience typically *have no idea* what a bracket is or why they might want to use one.Never touched one, never tried one, never used one, and so ergo, they have no need for it. It's a lot like people who have never used a FF digital or a 35mm camera and have zero actual experience with either, and yet are sure that what they use is "da best".


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

Mach0 said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > Ok then here's my next Q, my flash has 3 modes, slave1 slave2 & manual. Can I use a TTL cord with that? My flash is a Neewer TT560.
> ...



Do you know anything about "slave" modes? I'm trying to figure that out and google isn't being very helpful. Wth is a "slave" mode??


----------



## Designer (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know that flash, so can't help there.  I have a Nikon SB-910 and they have iTTL, which regulates the flash power.  

The bracket will offset the light a little bit which will provide better modeling, and avoid most of the redeye too.  They usually will shift from over the lens to beside the lens, depending on how you want it.

IMO, the LightSphere is still fairly close to the lens, so doesn't do the same thing as a bracket.

Besides; I think you wrote that you already have a small softbox attachment for the flash, which is about the same thing as the LightSphere.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> flash bracket and TTL cord. that cord was $100, but I wanted the one that had an AF assist beam.
> I would also look at getting a small softbox for the flash, or a bounce card.
> I use Rogue Flashbenders.
> 
> View attachment 68967View attachment 68968View attachment 68969



Well that looks like a nice setup! I should be looking at swivel brackets, right?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Usagani said:
> ...



Would you care to explain that point of view a bit more, so we can understand why you feel that way? I'm genuinely interested in this, as you see it. I 'think' I might have an idea of what you mean, but I'm wondering if there's something I'm missing, or not taking into account.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

Designer said:


> I don't know that flash, so can't help there.  I have a Nikon SB-910 and they have iTTL, which regulates the flash power.
> 
> The bracket will offset the light a little bit which will provide better modeling, and avoid most of the redeye too.  They usually will shift from over the lens to beside the lens, depending on how you want it.
> 
> IMO, the LightSphere is still fairly close to the lens, so doesn't do the same thing as a bracket.




Didnt think about that. The lightsphere does seem to have stellar reviews from the people that do use it though, but it seems the bracket is the most practical/versatile.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > The flashbender is nice especially for off camera flash to snoot your light.  If you go ask a group of professional wedding photographers, I say 95% of them do not use a bracket.
> ...



Over the years I have networked with a lot of professional wedding photographers derrel.  Yes you have experience.. but are you in the wedding industry now?  The OP keeps posting about adding new stuff to what she has.  Why not encourage her to use what she has instead of adding new stuff and complicate things?  She admitted she prefers natural light.  You really think it is a good idea to use a bracket and a cord?  I simply told her most wedding photographers dont bother using a bracket anymore.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> You must have polled the same photographers that use a tripod to document a wedding ceremony.



and you must have polled photographers that dont know how to properly use a flash bracket.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Usagani said:
> ...



 who isn't encouraging her to use what she has?
she started this thread asking about lighting, lighting accessories, and tips. 
thats what she has been getting.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys I really just wanted to know if a flash bracket would be useful, since the only other option for me would be to use my speedlight directly on camera. Most have said yes so I'll most likely follow that advice. NOW, can anyone tell me wth a "slave" mode is on my speedlight??


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> Guys I really just wanted to know if a flash bracket would be useful, since the only other option for me would be to use my speedlight directly on camera. Most have said yes so I'll most likely follow that advice. NOW, can anyone tell me wth a "slave" mode is on my speedlight??



so heres the deal with the flash bracket...
it gets the flash a little higher off the camera. the arm swivels out, so when you turn the camera to portrait orientation, you can swing the flash back into an upright position instead of shooting the flash off from the side...this lets  you keep the flash above the lens, and is especially useful if you are bouncing the flash. 
why this is a bad thing for wedding photographers....I have no idea, but we are in the apparent 5% minority that use them at weddings. 
I love the flash bracket.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I really just wanted to know if a flash bracket would be useful, since the only other option for me would be to use my speedlight directly on camera. Most have said yes so I'll most likely follow that advice. NOW, can anyone tell me wth a "slave" mode is on my speedlight??
> ...



THANK YOU! Perhaps you could start a poll like Runnah? Lmao


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, I figured out what slave mode is. Finally.


----------



## Virgil (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Usagani said:
> ...


Digital or film doesnt matter, you still need lighting that seperates pros vs point & shoot photographers.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Usagani said:
> ...



So, you've networked "over the years" with wedding shooters...Would those years be perhaps 2011, 2012, 2013? I mean, you first picked up a camera when? Was it 2010?

So, your explanation is that a bracket is not needed with a digital camera, but it ONCE WAS needed with a film camera? Is that your logic?? That today's self-taught wedding snappers don't own a bracket, so therefore a bracket must be useless?

Ahhh...I gave you a polite, genuine request to explain your position. And you come back with..."Well, people I see today..."

Do I really think it's a good idea to use a bracket and a TTL connecting cord. A polite F*** YES!  is my answer. I am laughing that a bracket and a TTL remote cord "complicates things."

And here it is, ONE last opportunity for you to answer: "*Why do most wedding shooters today not use a flash bracket?*"

Is it because they are, for the most part, people under 35, who have learned how to push the button in the last five years? Or, something else?

I am looking for an _*actual REASON. *_One that can be justified. supported by FACTS. You know what those are? Reasons?


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

Derrel I'd like to see you have one argument that doesn't reference your age and the age of the opponent.


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

Skip the diffuser, always bounce your flash and the bracket is a personal choice. But again I am not in my twilight years so my experience is invalid apparently.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> Skip the diffuser, *always bounce your flash* and the bracket is a personal choice. But again I am not in my twilight years so my experience is invalid apparently.


Ehhh.... not always; usually, yes, but not always.  There are lots of times when it's not appropriate to bounce flash, but very, very few when it's inappropriate to have a diffuser.  Relying on bounce in large venues, can be problematic due to colours and distances.  

One other suggestion:  Even when using the speedlight, increase the ISO to 640, 800 or somewhere in that range so that you can reduce the flash output, thereby lessening recycle time, increasing battery duration and keeping the flash cooler (and/or increasing flash "range").


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel I'd like to see you have one argument that doesn't reference your age and the age of the opponent.



It's not age--it's how long one has been around and it is also the "state of the craft"...

A self-taught newcomer to the field, one who has been shooting seriously for four years versus somebody with 30+ years behind the eyepiece, taught by master photographers...which one has more breadth of experience?

It's not about age, it's about having had the time to be exposed to MANY different ways of taking photographs, of lighting photos. it has ZERO to do with "age"...it's about EXPERIENCE.


Runnah: tell me what it's like to be 50 years old. Runnah, Tell me, which were the BEST dance bands of the 1980's.

Oh...you can't. But whatever...you seem pretty dense on the obvious: Again, I asked Robin to tell us WHY, using FACTS, why so many of the young, new shooters, snapping wedding pics today do not own flash brackets.

He has no way to back up his statement about why is *was once necessary* at one time, but now, *magically is no longer needed*. WTF does that have to do with my age or his age? Answer: nothing. 

He said a bracket and a TTL connecting cord. "complicates" things. How so? TTL does the control of the flash, and the bracket improves the lighting pattern.

But, how would he know either of those things from actual experience? I doubt he has ever used a bracket of any kind; and that has nothing to do with my "age", nor with his "age", but EVERYTHING to do with *a lack of breadth of experience* in the field of photography. 

Next he'll be telling me a view camera has no purpose....,because, "None of the people he has networked with own a view camera! Hilarious. Runnah, you might not be in the twilight years, but your lack of logic is juvenile. Apparently, you love making personal attacks on me. 

*Threatened much, Runnah?*


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2014)

"I have never owned a flash bracket. Therefore, it is useless."

"I have talked to people my age and they have no idea what old-time methods are all about. It's all useless crap."

 --Hip Newfangled Weddingpro III, Esq.


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> It's not age--it's how long one has been around and it is also the "state of the craft"...  A self-taught newcomer to the field, one who has been shooting seriously for four years versus somebody with 30+ years behind the eyepiece, taught by master photographers...  It's not about age, it's about having had the time to be exposed to MANY different ways of taking photographs, of lighting photos. it has ZERO to do with "age"...it's about EXPERIENCE.  Runnah: tell me what it's like to be 50 years old. Runnah, Tell me, which were the BEST dance bands of the 1980's.  Oh...you can't. But whatever...you seem pretty dense on the obvious: Again, I asked Robin to tell us WHY, using FACTS, why so many of the young, new shooters, snapping wedding pics today do not own flash brackets.  He has no way to back up his statement about why is was once necessary at one time, but now, magically is no longer needed. WTF does that have to do with my age or his age? Answer: nothing.  He said a bracket and a TTL connecting cord. "complicates" things. How so? TTL does the control of the flash, and the bracket improves the lighting pattern.  But, how would he know either of those things from actual experience? I doubt he has ever used a bracket of any kind; and that has nothing to do with my "age", nor with his "age", but EVERYTHING to do with a lack of breadth of experience in the field of photography.  Next he'll be telling me a view camera has no purpose....,because, "None of the people he has networked with own a view camera! Hilarious. Runnah, you might not be in the twilight years, but your lack of logic is juvenile. Apparently, you love making personal attacks on me.  Threatened much, Runnah?



Why not just explain why you think something is good rather than playing the experience card every chance you get. In my experience those who have to remind everyone about how good they are usually aren't.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay folks, let's keep clean and above the belt, 'kay?  

Times have changed, photographically speaking.  A LOT!  While I'm definitely in the "bracket" camp, I can appreciate where, with all of the advances in TTL metering and other flash technologies, I don't think they are as important as they once were.  Just line 30 years ago, the pro showed up with his 6x7 and five rolls of 120 to shoot an entire wedding; today it's not uncommon for some to shoot 2000+ images in a regular wedding  That said, I'd never not bring my bracket to a wedding or similar event!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Okay folks, let's keep clean and above the belt, 'kay?
> 
> Times have changed, photographically speaking.  A LOT!  While I'm definitely in the "bracket" camp, I can appreciate where, with all of the advances in TTL metering and other flash technologies, I don't think they are as important as they once were.  Just line 30 years ago, the pro showed up with his 6x7 and five rolls of 120 to shoot an entire wedding; today it's not uncommon for some to shoot 2000+ images in a regular wedding  That said, I'd never not bring my bracket to a wedding or similar event!



Now I can appreciate that response.  Nothing is wrong to be in the 5%.  I am telling you guys my observation.  I do not understand the hostility.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 20, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> Ok then here's my next Q, my flash has 3 modes, slave1 slave2 & manual. Can I use a TTL cord with that? My flash is a Neewer TT560.



The Neewer is a generic flash with no TTL capability.  You will have to control your exposure manually. 

At this point, I think you need to look far a flash that will communicate with your camera.  

Phil


----------



## Virgil (Mar 20, 2014)

The easy way to prevent redeye and those distracting shadows is to get your flash off the camera and keep it centered over the axis of the camera. A flip type flash bracket is the tool to do this. You always keep the shadows directly behind the subject.. Good photography doesnt change just because you use a dslr instead of a ol' fashion Mamiya RZ Pro 11 film camera with a Metz 60 ct4 flash.....


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

Virgil said:


> The easy way to prevent redeye and those distracting shadows is to get your flash off the camera and keep it centered over the axis of the camera. A flip type flash bracket is the tool to do this. You always keep the shadows directly behind the subject.. Good photography doesnt change just because you use a dslr instead of a ol' fashion Mamiya RZ Pro 11 film camera with a Metz 60 ct4 flash.....



I agree but I also disagree. Modern dslr can allow for much subtler applications of flash. Going from film with low speeds to cameras with ISO values in the 5 digits has really changed things.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is some information from one of the current leaders in flash photography.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/flash-brackets/

Here is Neil's personal favorite bracket, and the one he uses.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/478303-REG/Custom_Brackets_DIGITALPROMK_Digital_PRO_M_Camera_Rotating.html


http://neilvn.com/tangents/review-custom-brackets-pro-m-rotating-bracket/

Adorama and B&H have 142 and 129 different brackets. Huh...wonder why they even sell these utterly useless items.

One thing I find interesting is the way people who can afford a Canon 5D Mark III, which can shoot really decent images at ISO 3200 when bouncing a flash off a 20-foot ceiling tell an UTTER flash newbie that there's no value in a bracket. And the person owns a 60D...a camera that, in my experience, sucks above ISO 800...

Again, we have people advising a newcomer to flash that one of the BEST tools ever invented is useless.

I'm done with this thread. I'll let the younger Canon 5D Mark III and zoom lenses/ sell off all my zoom lenses/ go all-prime lenses/ RE-buy my zoom lenses guy take it on home...


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

Derrel said:


> One thing I find interesting is the way people who can afford a Canon 5D Mark III, which can shoot really decent images at ISO 3200 when bouncing a flash off a 20-foot ceiling tell an UTTER flash newbie that there's no value in a bracket. And the person owns a 60D...a camera that, in my experience, sucks above ISO 800...  Again, we have people advising a newcomer to flash that one of the BEST tools ever invented is useless.  I'm done with this thread. I'll let the younger Canon 5D Mark III and zoom lenses/ sell off all my zoom lenses/ go all-prime lenses/ RE-buy my zoom lenses guy take it on home...



Oh personal attacks. How fun! 

Anyways the OP never mentioned 20 foot ceilings. Secondly I think that adding the difficulty of using a bracket for someone who has never shot a wedding would be too much. My suggestion of bouncing the flash and skipping the diffuser was in an attempt to have her focus on the basics rather than over complicate things. Lastly she doesn't have the budget to buy a bracket and cord.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know.  So far my statement is pretty accurate.  But it is facebook.. probably not accurate.  Or maybe because my friends are 35 and younger?  Not true.. I am 36 my self.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 20, 2014)

> Anyways the OP never mentioned 20 foot ceilings. Secondly I think that adding the difficulty of using a bracket for someone who has never shot a wedding would be too much. My suggestion of bouncing the flash and skipping the diffuser was in an attempt to have her focus on the basics rather than over complicate things. Lastly she doesn't have the budget to buy a bracket and cord.



I'm not sure about the ceiling height and I'm a pretty quick learner when it comes to things I'm interested in. I think I could learn to use a bracket successfully over the next two months. For budget, in my previous post about renting a lens for the free wedding, my budget is zilch simply because I am not getting paid for any of my work and buying an L lens is not an option at the moment, however, when it comes to equipment that I can use for as long as I like and doesn't involve three 0's I'm pretty open to my spending. I know nothing of course, which is why I posted this thread but from all of what I read here and other sources online I see no reason NOT to get a bracket, especially with the ISO I have on a 60D. I'll be using a flash more often than not indoors and this seems like a good option for me. 

Thanks again everyone for taking your time to reply to my threads and giving me your words of wisdom. I do believe I am starting to enjoy this forum and am getting familiar with everyone's argumentative/playful banter


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 21, 2014)

Diffusers and TTL cords are two different concepts. Diffusers *soften *light (compared to none at a given distance at least), whereas a TTL cord allows you to control *angle *of light.

Ideally you want both if you want the most control over handheld flash.

Your main variables in handheld flash are:
1) What type of diffusion, if any. In a given field situation, you often have more options than you might think. Perhaps: None vs. something like a snap on diffuser vs. a little bracket that lets you attach a small umbrella vs. bounced from a wall or ceiling.
2) Where you hold the light, which has a few parts to it
a) "Way the hell off to the side," "a little off center" or "in line with the camera"
b) "High" versus "level with the subject" (low is rarely helpful unless you're shooting a B horror flick). 
c) Bounced? (which is part diffusion, part changing angle)
3) How the subject is turned with respect to you (and your light). Which in different circumstances can be controlled either by instructing the model or if it's a candid, by moving yourself to a new position.
4) Flash strength

By messing around with those, you can achieve most basic types of lighting. If you're indoor with neutral walls and can bounce, then you're almost unlimited in what you can do if you're clever and practiced. If you can't bounce, then some things are difficult (like narrow lighting and/or split lighting, although still slightly possible if you strain yourself), but you still have infinitely more possibilities than with on camera flash.

I don't think there's really a whole lot more to say than that. You learn what choices to make by practicing a lot. And maybe looking up photos you like and thinking about where the lights must have been and then trying to mimic them handheld, etc.



Budget is almost nothing if you have a speedlight already. A cord is like $40 (you want a nice robust one that can go out to your arm's reach without tugging, but not too much further so you don't trip over it), and a thing for an umbrella or a snap diffuser maybe $2-5 each.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> I don't know.  So far my statement is pretty accurate.  But it is facebook.. probably not accurate.  Or maybe because my friends are 35 and younger?  Not true.. I am 36 my self.
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=68993"/>



I could find 10 natural light photographers and make a statement saying 95% of photographers dont use flash.

I could find 10 photographers that only use prime lenses and say that 95% of photographers don't use zoom lenses.

I could find 10 photographers that only use image stabilized lenses and say that 95% of photographers dont use tripods.

The OP asked about lighting and lighting tips. A statement of "me and my friends don't use this tool" does nothing to give the OP any insight as to why she should not run out and buy one despite several people giving explanations on why she should.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2014)

Jason.. The op is getting ready to shoot a wedding and started several posts asking about things to buy.  I simply saying most wedding photographers do not use a bracket anymore.  What part of that is offensive or not true?  I NEVER said it was useless..   I didn't even say anything about the Lightsphere because I know the thread will go south.

Me and my friends?  I am telling you most wedding photographers do not use that tool anymore!


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> The OP asked about lighting and lighting tips. A statement of "me and my friends don't use this tool" does nothing to give the OP any insight as to why she should not run out and buy one despite several people giving explanations on why she should.



No? Robin is pretty darn good at his weddings so I would take it as a valid opinion. Just as I would take the opinion of others for the bracket. There is no RIGHT or WRONG in this situation and people need to start treating it as such.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I'm done with this thread. I'll let the younger Canon 5D Mark III and zoom lenses/ sell off all my zoom lenses/ go all-prime lenses/ RE-buy my zoom lenses guy take it on home...



Don't stop, I need to actually learn...


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Jason.. The op is getting ready to shoot a wedding and started several posts asking about things to buy.  I simply saying most wedding photographers do not use a bracket anymore.  What part of that is offensive or not true?  I NEVER said it was useless..   I didn't even say anything about the Lightsphere because I know the thread will go south.
> 
> Me and my friends?  I am telling you most wedding photographers do not use that tool anymore!



I never said it WAS offensive.  But, like
Several others, I am curious as to why you and others do not use one. It seemed like a pretty simple question. Are there techniques I am missing that negate the need for a bracket? Why do most photographers not use them? I clearly stated why I use one, but I still have no idea why you do not. 

You already know how I feel about your work Robin, so I don't need to kiss your butt on this thread. I feel like you have some important bit of experience or knowledge you are hoarding by not explaining why using a flash bracket is obsolete.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2014)

If I have to guess.. it is probably because nowadays we can chimp our shot and it is easier to work with raw files vs film.  I can use ttl, bounce the flash to ceiling behind me, then look at my screen whether I need to up the FC or lower (or camera setting).  If I use manual flash, then I can adjust the power  Then it would be somewhat consistent through out the coverage with the same ceiling. If I change my angle of bounce, the ttl will keep it somewhat consistent, and the raw is pretty flexible.

Now if I were to shoot without a reviewing screen/film.. direct flash on a bracket is probably my choice.  I would think it will be kinda hard to get consistent result bouncing the flash and less advanced flash metering system/manual power.  Bouncing is just another variable in the equation and complicate things.


Again.. That's my theory.  I am not saying I have experience with flash photography using film cameras or older film cameras.  I think the TTL technology and reviewing screen is the reason people don't use a bracket as much anymore.


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> If I have to guess.. it is probably because nowadays we can chimp our shot and it is easier to work with raw files vs film.  I can use ttl, bounce the flash to ceiling behind me, then look at my screen whether I need to up the FCC or lower (or camera setting).  If I use manual flash, then I can adjust the power  Then it would be somewhat consistent through out the coverage with the same ceiling. If I change my angle of bounce, the ttl will keep it somewhat consistent, and the raw is pretty flexible.
> 
> Now if I were to shoot without a reviewing screen/film.. direct flash on a bracket is probably my choice.  I would think it will be kinda hard to get consistent result bouncing the flash and less advanced flash metering system/manual power.
> 
> ...




Goes back to what I said about working with low speed film vs. high ISO. Back in the days of film and wedding photography the direct flash method was a lot more common than it is now. This was because it was one the best ways to ensure a result. Thats not to say that no one bounced or was able to do anything different, but in a run and gun situation with variable lighting and do or die situations the direct flash was the best way to get a useable photo.

Now with high ISO, smart metering, TTL and chimping the flexibility is amazing and allows people to be more creative in their lighting.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2014)

Now i see super high ISO and no flash become more and more popular (and process it black and white).  Who knows where the technology takes us.  One day the low light image quality is so good... people will not use flash as much anymore.

Perhaps in 50 years from now I may post another statement that says 95% of wedding photographers do not use flash in low light .


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

Here; from Neil van Niekerk's article:

"So these days I get by without a flash bracket. However, *a flash bracket would still give you an advantage* when you bounce flash such that all the light is indirect  and that is that the direction of your light source remainds the same between vertical and horizontal photos taken from the same position. This consistency in lighting can help."

"As mentioned, *flash brackets are bulky and add extra weight to the camera*, and these days I prefer to work without one.  But they can help with the consistency of bouncing flash, and definitely do help in avoiding side-shadows when using direct on-camera flash is unavoidable."

So see?  You're BOTH right!  There are (1) distinct advantages to using a bracket, although (2) nobody uses one anymore.


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

As to another *REASON WHY* most photographers don't use a bracket now-a-days is because red-eye correction is a simple mouse click, and "back in the film days" (I am WAY over 35) photographers had to go to considerable work to correct red-eye in the darkroom.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Now i see super high ISO and no flash become more and more popular (and process it black and white).  Who knows where the technology takes us.  One day the low light image quality is so good... people will not use flash as much anymore.
> 
> Perhaps in 50 years from now I may post another statement that says 95% of wedding photographers do not use flash in low light .



That actually makes a lot of sense. I guess using a bracket just became habit for me. I do chimp a lot. Especially when I want to dial in manual flash settings


----------



## Braineack (Mar 21, 2014)

Designer said:


> As to another *REASON WHY* most photographers don't use a bracket now-a-days is because red-eye correction is a simple mouse click, and "back in the film days" (I am WAY over 35) photographers had to go to considerable work to correct red-eye in the darkroom.



Well if Terry Richarson uses a bracket to produce washed-out, boring images of celebrities in stupid poses, so shoud I!


I absolutely see the benefit of a braket in a situation where you need OCF and shooting in a portrait orientation.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah.. Perhaps i can improve my photos a bit with one.  I cant see me using one plus carrying another camera.  Sometimes you just have to step back and look at what will work for you the best.   There is no way i can carry 2 cameras and one or both of them use a bracket.  I rather have the versatility of having 2 lenses ready to fire with on camera flashes that will give me somewhat decent results vs only one lens with light that givea me a slightly better result.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Yeah.. Perhaps i can improve my photos a bit with one.  I cant see me using one plus carrying another camera.  Sometimes you just have to step back and look at what will work for you the best.   There is no way i can carry 2 cameras and one or both of them use a bracket.  I rather have the versatility of having 2 lenses ready to fire with on camera flashes that will give me somewhat decent results vs only one lens with light that givea me a slightly better result.



I only second shoot and do staged portraits so I never carry 2 cameras.
If i have any say in the matter, that's how things will stay. 

I suppose I might have to reevaluate my shooting techniques and equipment that I keep on me if I had to do a wedding on my own.


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, Robin, why not use a donkey to carry all your stuff?  You'd be a hit at weddings.  Or if not at weddings, then at kids' pony rides, for sure.


----------



## lambertpix (Mar 21, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I really just wanted to know if a flash bracket would be useful, since the only other option for me would be to use my speedlight directly on camera. Most have said yes so I'll most likely follow that advice. NOW, can anyone tell me wth a "slave" mode is on my speedlight??
> ...



This ^^.

Mount your flash on the top of your camera and hold it in landscape orientation.  In this position, the flash bracket would just be moving the flash a little higher still, which might be a small improvement, especially if you mount a bulky flash modifier on the flash.  It might be worth pointing out that by the time you've got a flash bracket and some sort of modifier, you're waving a pretty bulky kit around, which could be a strength / stamina issue in some cases for the photographer (as if a 70-200 lens isn't...), but it's also adding to your personal distraction coefficient.  In other words, you're going to be noticed, and if you're standing in front of someone, all they're going to see is your Gary Fong, but that's sort of a peripheral point....

Anyway, if you take your camera and rotate it to portrait orientation, you'll now see that your flash is hanging off to the side.  This means that (1) your light source is coming from the side, rather than the top, with respect to your lens, and (2) if you've angled your flash head at all to bounce your flash, the angles have changed.  **If you care about those things**, then the flash bracket might be worth looking into.  If those things aren't super-important to you, then the bracket might just be more bulk you don't need to carry around.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree lamberpix.  Of course there is also that discussion about most wedding photographers hardly take vertical shots during coverage.  Most of the vertical shots are on the portrait session parts.  I say I probably shoot 90+% horizontal at weddings.  That's one reason why changing the angle when shooting vertical doesnt bother me much because I dont do it often.


----------



## Designer (Mar 21, 2014)

Your kids would really love a donkey.


----------



## runnah (Mar 21, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> I agree lamberpix.  Of course there is also that discussion about most wedding photographers hardly take vertical shots during coverage.  Most of the vertical shots are on the portrait session parts.  I say I probably shoot 90+% horizontal at weddings.  That's one reason why changing the angle when shooting vertical doesnt bother me much because I dont do it often.



Good point.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd say that ISO-related stuff / getting an exposure is only a minor reason to use flash. Modeling the shape of your subject, making them pop from surroundings, and putting flattering shadow patterns on their faces are more important uses. So you'd still absolutely want a flash with you even if your camera could do ISO 204,800 with no noise.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> I'd say that ISO-related stuff / getting an exposure is only a minor reason to use flash. Modeling the shape of your subject, making them pop from surroundings, and putting flattering shadow patterns on their faces are more important uses. So you'd still absolutely want a flash with you even if your camera could do ISO 204,800 with no noise.



Dizactly!


----------

